# Does your dog shake?



## ivyagogo

Gryff has been having episodes of the shakes. I took him to the vet and $300 later, there is nothing at all wrong with him. He was shaking like a chihuahua. The vet told me that some small dogs simply do that. I'd like to know how common it is.


----------



## pjewel

I was just holding Bailey in my arms. He was shaking a little so I held him closer and tried to keep him warm. I was a little concerned but he had just come in after being outside for quite awhile. I just brought his bed in here to be close to me and put a big warm towel in it to keep him warm. I hope it's nothing more than his reacting to the cold weather.


----------



## Perugina

Sophie shakes sometimes on car rides.


----------



## iluvhavs

Lucy shakes from excitment. If she is sitting on the floor looking at me and I say her name, she quivers. No problems, she just a spaz ;-)


----------



## Jill in Mich

Mine shake because they spend their time outdoors eating snow instead of going potty like they're supposed to!


----------



## Missy

Ivy, this would concern me too--especially if gryff has not done this before now. when do you get the other test results back? Other than the shakes is he acting normal again...eating, drinking, peeing, pooping? Is he responsive to treats? Is it constant shaking or just when he might be cold? 

this is not to make you more nervous. I am sure Gryff is fine. just to be aware and perhaps have questions for your Vet...when Cash was terribly sick last year, it started with shakes... we went to the emergency room, he had a fever...but the next day he was fine... (tick born symptoms come and go--so if Gryff had no fever at the vets it may have just been that day-can you take his temp when he is shaking? ) the following day fever and shakes and then he got really sick. $3500 dollars worth of tests later they still had no answers but he did respond to antibiotics. I swore that I would ask next time if it is a, b, or c, what is the treatment? and have saved all that money, Because, for a and b the treatment was antibiotics, for c it was a different antibiotic and for d it was steroids... they ended up throwing all the treatments at him anyway (steroids if the antibiotics didn't work in a few days) and they worked. The thing with tick born diseases like lyme and erlichia and anaplasma is that they will not show up in blood work for at least 6 months after the infection. He could have had a tick bite in october and just reacting now but it won't show up in the test. So if this continues and none of the other tests come back positive-- I would ask the vet if a course of antibiotics might be the way to go. Just to arm you, not to worry you. And by the way-- Cash is just fine now!


----------



## ivyagogo

Missy - they did a lyme test and bloodwork and they expressed his glands. His heartrate is normal and so is his temperature. He is eating and pooping fine. He's playing and running around like normal. The shakes aren't happening all day long, just little episodes. We will watch carefully and proceed from there. The vet doesn't feel there is anything wrong with him. I will stop giving him any people food whatsoever, which we have all been far too guility of in this house.


----------



## mckennasedona

I've seen McKenna shake only once when a train rumbled by outside when she was a small puppy. Other than that, none of my girls shake. Not even at the vet.


----------



## maryam187

Is it his body or his head only shaking? If it is his head only, it's most likely a Vit.B deficiency. Been there, done that, basically I died and got resuscitated.


----------



## Missy

I am so glad all else is normal IVY.


----------



## ivyagogo

It was his whole body. It was as if somebody put a battery in him!


----------



## iluvhavs

What was happening around him when it happened? I don't think it's unusual at all, but I would be curious what was happening. Loud noise on TV, thunder, strange people, strange sounds, coming in from the cold, excited??


----------



## Laurief

Ivy - I can say that I have witnessed my guys do that several times. The first one got us to the Emergency Vet on a weekend with Lily - they told us she was "backed up" and gave her an enema & sent her home - $300 later!!

All three of mine do it every so often. I usually wrap them in a blanket and carry them around to make sure they are warm, and nothing comes of it.


----------



## Sheri

Ivy,
I've posted on this thing myself. Tucker will get awful shakes after his shots. And then he started random, irregular shaking a half a year ago, usually at night. I only knew because he sleeps pressed up against me. A couple of months ago I had him in for $500 worth of vet bills because of lack of appetite and loose stools. He has also had 2-3 more spells of this terrible shaking. The shaking is like when he got his shots, not fear, but some kind of a physical reaction, more like really severe chills. It comes in waves, eases for a few seconds, then hits again.

I even got a video (I just can't figure out how to post it,) of it one night when he woke me up, shaking so hard. It went on for about an hour. It doesn't have to do with cold. It doesn't have to do with fear. But, the vets don't know, say he's okay, other than that he had a touch of irritable bowel syndrome and to change his food to Duck and Potato, and put him on Flagyl for two weeks. That was 3 weeks ago. Nothing has changed, other than he seems to like the Duck and Potatoe, mixed with the same canned food.

He seems normal at other times. But, something is wrong at these shaking times. No one knows what. So, if you figure out anything else, please post. I'll be watching to see how Gryff is doing. Hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Sheri

Laurie,
I'm glad to read your post. I'll try wrapping him up in a warm towel next time. I've tried a blanket and it didn't seem to have an effect.


----------



## ama0722

Neither of my Neezers do it but Isabelle has the little white dog syndrome. It is usually weather related but she has done it when cold. When on the grooming table. She is just a very sensitive little dog. But she has done it as long as we have had her. Its always into relation to something she doesnt like or is scared of. And often times she is hiding when she is shaking.


----------



## mugsy & me

kaylie shakes sometimes, but much less than when i first got her. i would describe her has generally nervous. mugsy never shakes, not even when he is cold but he is so laid back, especially compared to kaylie.
i notice kaylie needs more intense time with me, more cuddling and more one on one time. when we cuddle and i pet her she reaches a point where she tries to bury her head into my belly and she just is in doggie heaven. this is a more recent thing and i notice her shaking has gone down since also. 

joe


----------



## Redorr

Lola shakes like a chihuahua when she is nervous - the groomers arrival before the treats - or cold. She had to get shaved (blowing coat) this week and she's so little and skinny i have been putting down my fleece jackets on her beds so she can bury in if she is cold. BUt her shaking is usually event related, as best I can tell.


----------



## littlebuddy

django is the king of shakers! actually, we now know he would shake when he was stressed and because of his addisons which we did not know about at the time, he was unable to produce the hormone needed to deal with stress so he would shake at the slightest stress but, he shakes when he is afraid. the other time he shakes is when he doesn't feel well. sometimes i think they don't feel well and don't know why they feel bad and it scares him. if he eats too much too fast, he shakes because his belly hurts and i have to give him pepto to remove the bad gas bubble that's formed in his belly. take notes when he shakes, note everything that occured within the last 20 minutes. there has to be a pattern that will help you figure out what's going on.


----------



## Jan D

Havee shook and panted one night like I've never seen him do before. I called the vet, and the tech mentioned that he might be anxcious about something. Well as I hung up the phone, he peed a large puddle on the familyroom floor! I can't remember when his last accident was, that's how long ago it was. He's very good about going outside. I thought, and came to realize that we were preparing for a dinner party that night, it was around the holidays, and I lost track of letting him out being so busy. That, on top of it having just snowed and him eating as much snow as he could get earlier...the poor guy had to pee and didn't let us know. He was fine after that. I've never seen him shake again unless he was cold.


----------



## mellowbo

Both of mine shake when stressed. The key is it is not always easy to know why they are stressed. Arghh
Carole


----------



## irnfit

Kodi will shake like mad on a car ride. Shelby will shake if she gets cold after a bath.


----------



## Krimmyk

Sully does it when he is in the car!


----------



## ciera123

Pixie shakes when she's excited (sees people or other pets) and when she's cold...


----------



## judith

when coco shakes during a nap i think she is just dreaming. she also moves her legs fast as though she is running. quite a show sometimes! judy


----------



## Lynn

Missy did the shaking a couple of times making me nervous. I remember now I did take her to the vet for it, she was young and going into her first heat cycle and the vet thought maybe she was shaking because she didn't feel well. She has done it a couple of times after that when I take her to work with me, she is nervous at the office, not as happy at work as Casper.

Casper shakes at the vet, makes me feel really sorry for him... he hates it there.

I find this very interesting, because it worries me when my dogs shake.


----------



## Cheryl

Roxie shakes every Sunday as we prepare for her bath. She is like a vibrator without an "off" button. she has done this from day one so it does not concern me.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*shaking...*

Riki shakes the entire time we are in the car, he never sleeps in the car no matter how long the trip.

Daisy shakes when she is cold, when she anticipates something like me combing her or taking a bath too. She shakes so bad when we are at the vets, it actually scares me. She is a nervous shaker. Guess Riki is too.


----------



## rdanielle

When it comes to put all the dogs in the dog room Sophie's tail automatically goes down and the minute she gets in there she starts shaking. She will not eat a treat in the room but the minute she gets past the door she'll gobble one down. Its very odd, she just developed this behavior last summer and we can't figure out why.


----------



## davetgabby

here is a link to White Dog Shaker Syndrome http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_dog_shaker_syndrome


----------



## marb42

Ivy, Marble shakes when he he is very scared and when he is cold. I hope Gryff will be fine.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo

He seems totally fine. I can't explain what was making him shake. Perhaps it was simply a tummy ache or something of that nature.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I hope you're able to pinpoint the cause if Gryff's shaking keeps happening, and that it's something simple.

In the (almost) two years we've had Pepper, I've only seen him shake a handful of times. Excitement and cold were the cause in each case. 

Give Gryff a :hug: from us and we hope that, whatever the cause, he's doing fine.


----------



## earthnut

Domino get cold easily when wet, and so he shakes after baths and in cold rainy weather. These shakes seem to come in waves. I make sure he's warm - I always give him a heating blanket after baths.

He also shakes because of anxiety. He constantly shakes during car rides, and he shakes when he's in a small area he can't escape, like a high stool. These shakes tend to be more constant as long as he's nervous. After making sure he's not cold, I ignore him and act confident to show him there's nothing to be scared of. My parents dog helped with some of his car anxiety - she loves the car, and after staying with them for a couple weeks, Domino doesn't mind the car as much. They complement each other well.


----------



## Sheri

Ivy,
How has Gryff been doing? If you figure anything out other than the shaking being from some kind of pain, let me know. Or, especially, how to figure out what the pain is and how to stop it.

Tucker will go for weeks in between the shakes he has, but I know something is wrong when that happens, just can't figure out what it is. Sure is scary, and hard see.


----------



## Hannah

Hi Everyone, I haven't been on here in a long time, I sure miss reading these threads. A few months ago, my Teddy jumped on my lap shaking like a leaf, I held him close for 2 or 3 minutes and then it stopped, but it has been happening every couple of weeks now, so I researched seizures and it didn't sound like that, but it does sound exactly like the White Shaker Dog Syndrome, he just turned 3 years old. Has anyone else's dog been diagnosed with this and had successful treatment?


----------



## littlebuddy

i've never heard of this syndrome but i know django gets the shakes on occassion. don't know what sets it off but he shakes like a leaf and is glue to my lap until he calms down. i hope it's nothing serious. maybe keep a log each time it happens to see if there is a pattern.


----------



## Hannah

I will keep track of how often it happens, I've been debating whether to take him to the vet or not, but the drugs they perscribe for this are valium and predisone, and I'd hate to drug him for something that happens so little.


----------



## Lunastar

Both of my girls shake when scared. They also both shake when they are in pain. I hope Gryff is okay.


----------



## psvzum

Loki shakes at the vets : (


----------



## mellowbo

I think they mainly shake from stress. Vinny shakes when I bathe him and am combing him out. Having said that, I do know that shaking combined with head banging or walking spastic like CAN be a sign of liver problems. However that is usually from a dog younger than a year old. I wouldn't be too concerned about if it happens every now and then. When in doubt a phone call to the vet would always be a good idea.
Carole


----------



## Thumper

Gucci shakes occasionally when she doesnt' feel good (belly ache) and when she goes to the vet or any other scary situation, lol..but I've seen this happen before bouts of diarrhea or constipation so I do think its like a stomach pain that brings about her fear/ or pain. Hopefully, its nothing to worry about but listen to your instinct...


----------

